# Most dangerious fish ?



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

What is the most dangerous fish that you can keep in a aquarium ?


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

i go for snakehead cause it can get 4 ft and can breathe outta ur tank


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

by 'fish' does that also include inverts and cnidarians?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

the most dangerous thing I know of you "can" keep in a tank is a blue ring octopuss, in terms of fish I would guess a great white shark, but you would need one hell of a huge tank for one of them.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

A BLOO WAHLE!~!~ TEHY CAN REACH OVER 50,00 FEET LON AND WEIGH NINTY MILION TONS AND THEY EAT HUMANS AND SPIDER MONKEES


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Guppies or comets man. I swear those fuckers will tear your arm off if you dont watch em


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> A BLOO WAHLE!~!~ TEHY CAN REACH OVER 50,00 FEET LON AND WEIGH NINTY MILION TONS AND THEY EAT HUMANS AND SPIDER MONKEES


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

u could superglue a shitload of razorblades on a guppie and that would be pretty dangerous i guess???


----------



## Ovaltinesof9 (Jul 30, 2003)

hahahaha......


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

mtx1 said:


> u could superglue a shitload of razorblades on a guppie and that would be pretty dangerous i guess???


 arent those called exodons


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

electric eels


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Too many things to name. E-eels are one and if you have a big enough tank, a armipa cant kill or fracture your body very easily by accident.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

mtx1 said:


> u could superglue a shitload of razorblades on a guppie and that would be pretty dangerous i guess???


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

blue ring for sure!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i had a brother once but we lost him to guppys, he was feeding them when one jumped up jaws style out the water and pulled him under. 
take care when feeding guppys


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

you may laugh, but I once read a post on another site when someone had guppys which were aggressive towards her dwarf gouramies, she had to move the gouramies so they didn't get killed by guppys!!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> A BLOO WAHLE!~!~ TEHY CAN REACH OVER 50,00 FEET LON AND WEIGH NINTY MILION TONS AND THEY EAT HUMANS AND SPIDER MONKEES












You beat me to it.

I'll have to go with a cobra wearing a mask and snorkel...

oh wait, why not a seasnake! (because snorkeling cobra is funnier)









Stonefish are pretty serious and potentially deadly. If you eat certain puffers that could be a below average experience as well!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

acestro said:


> If you eat certain puffers that could be a below average experience as well!


I wonder how many hobbyists actually eat the fish they keep....









Most dangerous fish for home aquariums: I'd say any very toxic fish/inverts, like scorpion fish, stone fish, bluerings, certain sea slugs (coneshells), and high-voltage animals like electric eels...


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Innes said:


> the most dangerous thing I know of you "can" keep in a tank is a blue ring octopuss, in terms of fish I would guess a great white shark, but you would need one hell of a huge tank for one of them.


So it's legal to keep at home a Blue Ring Octopus ?
Do you know someone that have one ?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

how about the box jellyfish. i guess those could be housed in a large enough of a home aquarium. maybe to go along with your blue whale and blue ringed octopus


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Blackdude said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > the most dangerous thing I know of you "can" keep in a tank is a blue ring octopuss, in terms of fish I would guess a great white shark, but you would need one hell of a huge tank for one of them.
> ...


 yes they are legal as far as I know, for more info take a look at this site


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

i would be to scared to keep a blue ring...going to feed it and the lid flies off and bam your dead in 3 min heh if u get one make sure u got it secure so u dont die...wonder why they can sell these things???


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

id say the e-eel or the blue ringed octopussy because they arent to hard to keep and the e-eel isnt very hard to find either so if you lokk at the rarety and so on the deadliest fish comapred to the rarety the e-eel will be the most dangerous


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

a box jelly would be more dangerous to keep then the blue ring octopuss cause you wouldn even be able to put your hand in the water.


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

i read that neon tetras actually have one of the most potent neurotoxins in the world, but they don't have any teeth, so they cant break the skin of mammals to inject it. kinda like daddy long leg spiders.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

rday said:


> i read that neon tetras actually have one of the most potent neurotoxins in the world, but they don't have any teeth, so they cant break the skin of mammals to inject it. kinda like daddy long leg spiders.


you are clearly confusing the neon with some other fish; neons have a very nice strong set of teeth, as do all tetras.


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

no, it was the neon. that explains the bright coloration. its a warning. but it is believed that the large piercing teeth were evolutionarily lost as the neon became smaller and smaller, to fall under most larger fish's predatory radar. the horrible poison is a vestigal defense.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

If you were right, then every fish site out there with a description of a neon and tetras in general is wrong, and I dont mean any offense but i'm going to take the word of them over yours.

For confirmation of this, go ask Frank or some other fish expert, they'll set things straight


----------



## rday (Mar 10, 2003)

i was actually just making sh*t up to see if i could convince anyone, but you saw through my ruse.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Dont F*** with P45. THe man knows what he is talkin about.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

So the consensus is the box jelly fish. OK!


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Nah most dangerous fish is the one that pisses your wife off 
by you spending to much time and money on it.


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

thA Girlfriend on PMS and in thA Pool.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

G/F or wife wins over any bloo whale, box jellyfish, blue ring. Much much more danger!


----------

